# Look 585, Parlee Z3 or Time?



## Mira (Apr 16, 2005)

If one wished to have a carbon frameset that could be an excellent climber with good capabilities in a sprint which of these three would you choose? 

Look 585? 

Parlee Z3 or Z3c? 

Time? I don't know which model would be comparable


----------

